# Hodie mihi, cras tibi



## borhane

*C'est du latin!!!* Qui peut déchifrer ça pour moi?


----------



## xav

Cela signifie "Moi aujourd'hui, toi demain". 
(plus exactement "A/pour moi... à/pour toi..." : _mihi_ et _tibi_ sont des datifs)
On a écrit cela sur des tombes, à l'époque romaine... 

C'était le stoïcisme qui inspirait ce genre de réflexions.


----------



## cherine

Quelle sagesse ! Et l'on dit que les romains n'étaient pas philosophes !


----------



## Herodiades

¿Puede ser también "El presente es mío, el mañana tuyo"? No escribo francés, pero en inglés quedaría como "Today is mine. The tomorrow will be yours"?


----------



## pacobabel

et si finalement ça ne voulait dire que la même chose qu'en espagnol "hoy por ti, mañana por mí" (par exemple si j'emprunte de l'argent à un ami et que je lui remercie, il pourrait me dire ça, en voulant signifier: j'ai fait ça aujourd'hui pour toi, tu le feras peut être pour moi un autre jour".
C'est une idée,
p.


----------



## xav

Non, je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'autre chose que de la mort (la proposition d'Herodiades pencherait plutôt vers la vie) :

Aujourd'hui je suis mort, demain ce sera toi.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Herodiades said:


> ¿Puede ser también "El presente es mío, el mañana tuyo"? No escribo francés, pero en inglés quedaría como "Today is mine. The tomorrow will be yours"?


That is how I would translate it into English, too.

As far as my knowledge of French takes me, I think it would be: "Aujourd'hui, c'est le mien. Demain, ce sera le tien".

Please forgive (and correct) me if I have miss-spelled the French version in any way.


----------

